# Latest one



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Started out the Behr, finished with SW Sologloss


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Never used it before. Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If I stumble onto the sologloss around here I will have to give it a shot.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been using sologloss for over a year, unbeeeelievable waterborne results! Brushes out like a dream, and leaves no brushed appearance. The sheen is a bit much though for a semi-gloss.
Solosatin just arrived here and it is just as swell, a bit less sheen.

Great work, [email protected] color to work with for sure.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very cool Chris. I need to make some videos. I probably have 100 videos on youtube, but none of them are painting videos.


----------

